# Games for Kids Class



## SulsaPR (Jul 11, 2006)

*Hey, *

*Anyone knows where I can find a videos of Games for Kids Class to make the class more fun??? I'll appreciate the help. Thanks*


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 11, 2006)

This thread is a start: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20382

onedragon.com has a great set called "Play as the Way" most of the drills will work no matter what style you teach (at least the first series, I've not seen the second)


----------



## KenpoSterre (Aug 12, 2006)

Its not a video but I have several ideas. Try a game like simon says but with certain techniques or stances or punches instead of normal stuff.
example: 
Mr. (instructors names) say do three uppercut punches

Mr. instructors name says do a right revers bow

and when they get out you have them practice stuff on the sidelines that they missed(if they mess up on a certain stance you have them practice dropping back in to the stance)

I found that that game is popular.

Also making it a competition. Act like you are a judge at a tournament and make them do the presentation of a forum and learn the bows. That way they learn but its fun. If they do it one at a time they get great feedback and everybody learns from everybodys mistakes.

I hope I helped.

KenpoSterre


----------



## phlaw (Aug 14, 2006)

My instructor does many different games to work on skill & technique.

Roundhouse baseball is one that comes to mind.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 15, 2006)

My school in TN does a variation of dodgeball called "Kawashi Waza."  Basically, its dodgeball with punching pads.  It emphasizes the importance of not being there when the attack comes in.

We've done the roundhouse baseball, reverse punch baseball, etc.

Only inhibited by your imagination and their attention span.


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmmm... Sempai (Sensei) says... already mentioned above.

Dragon and castle.  The kids form a magical castle around a fierce dragon (by linking hands in a circle facing inwards).  The castle can move, but if the walls break or the dragon touches them, he will escape.  If the dragon escapes, the kids must fall to the ground and make the sound of ultimate despair (raspberry).  Level 1 is normal, Level 2 has them shut their eyes while dragon stomps and roars, Level 3 has them shut their eyes, and dragon no longer roars.  Level 4 has them face outwards from the circle with eyes shut.

Stoic - students must take up a stance and maintain a stern warrior's demeanor while you and an assistant or two try to make them smile/laugh.  They must look directly at you (can't close their eyes or look away) while you are in their view.


----------



## SulsaPR (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks You Very Much!!!

Osu!!!


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 24, 2006)

In our school we take small pieces of white belt and place them in each others belts, like flag football.  We use the sparring ring and we have the students attempt to grab the oppenent's pieces of belt.  It works on their speed, focusing while moving and defensive skills.


----------

